# Getting ready in the morning



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Im sorry if I have asked this before. 

1. Do you shower in the morning before you go to work?
2. If yes, do you wash your hair?
3. If yes, do you blow dry your hair?
4. How long does it take you to get ready before work?


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes, yes, no, 15-20 minutes.


----------



## pLaTesPinNeR (Oct 28, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> Im sorry if I have asked this before.
> 
> 1. Do you shower in the morning before you go to work?
> 2. If yes, do you wash your hair?
> ...


1. Nope. At night before bed. Can’t stand getting into my bed “dirty”. Plus helps me relax. 
2. Every 4th night. rest of the time I wear one of those sexy shower caps. And yes - I go to the gym regularly. Washing more frequently makes my hair very brittle and dry. 
3. On washing nights I do blow dry, before bed, but after I’ve let it mostly air dry for an hour or so. I have a lot of hair. 
4. 15 mins, since I don’t have to shower! Just dress, apply some light makeup.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> Im sorry if I have asked this before.
> 
> 1. Do you shower in the morning before you go to work?
> 2. If yes, do you wash your hair?
> ...



I shower in the mornings, yes. I also wash my hair then. I use shampoo every couple of days and conditioner-only wash in between. My baby fine, board straight, naturally thin, hair looks pretty nasty if I don't do some sort of wash to it every morning. I do blow dry my hair most mornings. It takes about five minutes to do, because of my aforementioned fine, thin, straight hair type. With shower, hair, makeup and dressing it usually takes me about 30 minutes to get ready, no matter the time of day. That's extended some if there's a special occasion or big event requiring something outside my usual hairstyle or attire. But I can also do it in less time if I absolutely must.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I shower in the mornings, wash and blow-dry my hair before work.

It takes me an average of 45mins to get ready. This would include makeup, ironing clothes, searching for shoes, having breakfast, grabbing lunch to take etc.

The other day I accidentally overslept. Raced to get ready. Showered, washed and dried hair, applied makeup, pulled on whatever clothes and was ready and out the door within 15mins. Made it to work on time. Coffee and peanut butter toast breakfast around 10.30am.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm not understanding the reason for this poll.

I mean, are you going to tally the votes and if they differ significantly from your routine are you going to change it up to be in compliance with the majority?

I could see these questions being directed at a current relationship partner, especially if you're going to be living in a house with only one bathroom but otherwise it seems rather pointless.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> Im sorry if I have asked this before.
> 
> 1. Do you shower in the morning before you go to work?
> 2. If yes, do you wash your hair?
> ...




- Yes, I shower every morning before I go to work

- I have very short hair, nothing really to wash.

- No blow drying the hair.

- From the time I have my shower, shave, have breakfast, brush my teeth, cat food and water, some minor chores, about 55 minutes.


- Mrs.CuddleBug is about the same, maybe 1 hour 30 minutes, doing her hair, and using a hair curler and blower.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> Im sorry if I have asked this before.
> 
> 1. Do you shower in the morning before you go to work?
> 2. If yes, do you wash your hair?
> ...


1 I work from home for a few hours a week. I shower morning and night usually.
2 Wash my hair once a week, it is long and thick so takes a fair bit of time to wash.
3 I blow dry and straighten my hair for going out to dinner, other times I let it air dry.
4 I can work at any time of day or night, from any location as long as I have my laptop and internet so I don't specifically "get ready" for work.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Bonkers said:


> I'm not understanding the reason for this poll.
> 
> I mean, are you going to tally the votes and if they differ significantly from your routine are you going to change it up to be in compliance with the majority?
> 
> I could see these questions being directed at a current relationship partner, especially if you're going to be living in a house with only one bathroom but otherwise it seems rather pointless.




I am interested in seeing where I lie on the spectrum. Apparently I’m on the lazy, don’t care spectrum which isn’t good. I feel like I don’t function like a normal adult so I wanted to see if my behavior is normal.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I find how people live Very interesting. And I believe there are patterns that can be drawn... how successful people live, how happy people live, how depressed people live, how anxious/stressed people live. It interests me.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> Im sorry if I have asked this before.
> 
> 1. Do you shower in the morning before you go to work?
> 2. If yes, do you wash your hair?
> ...


1. Yes. 
2. Yes. I have to wash my hair everyday. It'll get oily if I don't. Plus, I play with my hair a lot
3. Yes, I blow dry it before work. During the summer, on the weekend, I usually try to give it a break from the blow dryer. 
4. It takes me about 50-60 minutes to get ready for work. However that does include a short dog walk, so probably more like 40-50 minutes.


----------



## pineapple0805 (May 7, 2018)

katiecrna said:


> Im sorry if I have asked this before.
> 
> 1. Do you shower in the morning before you go to work?
> 2. If yes, do you wash your hair?
> ...


1. Yes, every day
2. I wash it every other day during the week
3. I always blow dry it
4. I get up an hour before I have to leave, which is enough time to shower, deal with the pets, do my hair and makeup, get dressed, and unload the dishwasher.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I dont have a job but i trade at home. I am up at 5, see the husband off at 6. Have breakfast, shower, get son up and out. Then workout, shower again and wash my hair everyday. Then at my desk at 8:45 to 9 everyday.

My son thinks its strange that i shower before i workout. But it wakes me up and put me in a different mindset.


----------

